# Anyone home?



## Adzbass (Feb 4, 2006)

Am I the only bass player in here?

C'mon... can someone else jump in here before the one-five jokes start? Please?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I fool around with my basses sometimes, but its not primary for me..........


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

well this sub-forum is pretty much dead


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey. Was just told about this forum. Hope it gets off the ground.
I am a regular over at Harmony Central. Been playin' bass for a number of years.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

^^
Welcome there bassist. we need to get a lot of you people in here. im also from harmony-central. do you know a guy named Fender_Rox? also, im on ultimate-guitar.com with the name "JimmyPageSlash"


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

no, I don't recognize any of those names - must be on the guitar forums. I stick to the bass forum over there. Hundreds of guys in the amp and guitar forums over there, and you can't get a simple question answered.


----------



## Adzbass (Feb 4, 2006)

james on bass said:


> no, I don't recognize any of those names - must be on the guitar forums. I stick to the bass forum over there. Hundreds of guys in the amp and guitar forums over there, and you can't get a simple question answered.


I'm thrash_jazz on BN and HCBF...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Adzbass said:


> I'm thrash_jazz on BN and HCBF...


Ah yes. Saw you modding over at BN. Don't see you around HCBF too often anymore.


----------



## Rezdog (Feb 5, 2006)

*Just droppin in......*

Greetings,
This is a new find. I think it's a great idea that there is now a place for low enders of the Maple Leaf persuasion to go. (and no I don't just mean hockey fans) Guess I'll be lurking around and see how things work out here. Give this place a chance to grow, it could get interesting.
Happy Times,
Rezdog


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

hey james how old are you man? im from around london too.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

walden said:


> hey james how old are you man? im from around london too.


Mid 30's. Been playing in and around London since the mid-80's. Currently playing in cover bands - _Frozen Rotten _out of Strathroy, and _Plug_ out of London.

How about you?


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

ahhh i actually reside in strathroy, im 18. no bands atm though. im looking around though, trying to get something together. you oughta let me know when that strath band is playing ill come watch.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

walden said:


> ahhh i actually reside in strathroy, im 18. no bands atm though. im looking around though, trying to get something together. you oughta let me know when that strath band is playing ill come watch.


If you can get into the bars, sure.

Do you know the Gillis brothers? Aaron & Adam are in my band.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

they sound familiar but i cant say i do.


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings all. Here's another transplant from HCBF to taint the boards.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Geoff C said:


> Greetings all. Here's another transplant from HCBF to taint the boards.


I'd recognize that face anywhere. Gonna grace this board with your full frontal shot?


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I'd recognize that face anywhere. Gonna grace this board with your full frontal shot?


Any, and every opportunity...









I do realize that I have a bit of a problem.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Realizing is the first step to recovery. Let's hope you recover quicker than Lug.


----------



## morecowbell (Feb 7, 2006)

another child from HC here to enjoy wasting my life away on the internet when school work doesn't do a good enough job.

Heck Yes!


----------



## Adzbass (Feb 4, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Ah yes. Saw you modding over at BN. Don't see you around HCBF too often anymore.


I tend to be more of a lurker on HCBF nowadays... mostly a time thing, unfortunately. Had to check this place out, though!


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Geoff C said:


> Any, and every opportunity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beefcake on the board, wow !


----------



## bassgirl9 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello boys;

Yet another HCBF transplant and it's 'bout time I got here. 
FYI, I'm also Eve Hell at Rockabillybass.com


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bassgirl9 said:


> Hello boys;
> 
> Yet another HCBF transplant and it's 'bout time I got here.
> FYI, I'm also Eve Hell at Rockabillybass.com


Well, maybe now that we have a lady in our presence, Geoff will stop playing with his nipples!


----------



## JJohnson (Feb 22, 2006)

*Former talk basser defectee*

hey hey!!! this forum is gonna be GREAT !!!


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Well, maybe now that we have a lady in our presence, Geoff will stop playing with his nipples!


Never!


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

*any other Canadian bassist sites?*

I just posted an ad for my band as we're looking for a bassist. I'm hoping someone can direct me to other forum sites where you low-downers like to hang out. Please let me know...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hinrich said:


> I just posted an ad for my band as we're looking for a bassist. I'm hoping someone can direct me to other forum sites where you low-downers like to hang out. Please let me know...


well there's obviously hcbf, not canadian. I used to hang out there...until the incident..


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hinrich said:


> I just posted an ad for my band as we're looking for a bassist. I'm hoping someone can direct me to other forum sites where you low-downers like to hang out. Please let me know...


Have you tired Overhear.com? Canadian musician classifieds. Works well. I've found a few bands over the years that way.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

we need to get more bassists on here......evilGuitar:


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

I lurk daily, but most of my time spent here is congratulating either "james on bass" or "Basse" on their new instruments. :tongue:

If anyone is bored I put up a few bass and gear pages on Blogspot: http://walbassist.blogspot.com/. Be sure to check out the "Links" to the other pages. I'm still adding to this...


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

oddio..... very nice!


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

bassman blue said:


> oddio..... very nice!


Thanks kindly... it's truly intended to provide some useful information, hopefully much moreso than be a "see how much gear I've got" page. I could do with a lot less, but I've become a hopeless packrat after parting with several basses that I know I should have kept. 

Cheers!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

oddio said:


> Thanks kindly... it's truly intended to provide some useful information, hopefully much moreso than be a "see how much gear I've got" page. I could do with a lot less, but I've become a hopeless packrat after parting with several basses that I know I should have kept.
> 
> Cheers!


yeah - very cool site. I've been a fan of Wal's (looking at them and playing one once) since the mid 80's.

Speaking of basses that should have been kept - I have a number that I really miss.


----------



## Geoff C (Feb 7, 2006)

oddio said:


> I lurk daily, but most of my time spent here is congratulating either "james on bass" or "Basse" on their new instruments. :tongue:
> 
> If anyone is bored I put up a few bass and gear pages on Blogspot: http://walbassist.blogspot.com/. Be sure to check out the "Links" to the other pages. I'm still adding to this...


Cool, thanks!


----------

